# wget.pod not formatted for pod2man/perl 5.18



## gessel (Aug 25, 2013)

I ran into compile errors with wget 1.14 and Perl 5.18:


```
/usr/local/bin/pod2man --center="GNU Wget" --release="GNU Wget 1.14" wget.pod > wget.1
wget.pod around line 2105: Expected text after =item, not a number
wget.pod around line 2110: Expected text after =item, not a number
wget.pod around line 2116: Expected text after =item, not a number
wget.pod around line 2121: Expected text after =item, not a number
wget.pod around line 2126: Expected text after =item, not a number
wget.pod around line 2131: Expected text after =item, not a number
wget.pod around line 2136: Expected text after =item, not a number
wget.pod around line 2141: Expected text after =item, not a number
POD document had syntax errors at /usr/local/bin/pod2man line 71.
gmake[2]: *** [wget.1] Error 255
```

I thought I had the pod2man errors figured out with some patches for OpenSSL 1.0.1e/Perl 5.18, however on making the same fixes to wget.pod as worked in the linked solution above, I've found my command with diffto be inadequate to the task:

`# diff -u wget.pod.orig wget.pod > patch-wget.pod`

and copying the patch to /usr/ports/ftp/wget/files/patch-wget.pod yields 


```
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for wget-1.14_2
No file to patch.  Skipping...
1 out of 1 hunks ignored--saving rejects to doc/wget.pod.rej
=> Patch patch-wget.pod failed to apply cleanly.
=> Patch(es) patch-NEWS patch-doc__wget.texi applied cleanly.
*** [do-patch] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ftp/wget.
```

I'm not sure what is up, but this should make wget.pod compatible with Perl 5.18


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 25, 2013)

The file to modify is files/patch-doc__wget.texi. Furthermore, in the header of a context diff(1)(), you must correct the path name of the file where will be the patch(1)() applied.

```
--- doc/wget.texi.orig      2013-08-25 11:46:00.000000000 +0200
+++ doc/wget.texi   2013-08-25 11:50:03.000000000 +0200
@@ -876,7 +876,7 @@
 actions of one.
 
 @cindex proxy
-@itemx --no-proxy
+@item --no-proxy
 Don't use proxies, even if the appropriate @code{*_proxy} environment
 variable is defined.
 
@@ -977,7 +977,7 @@
 whose encoding does not match the one used locally.
 
 @cindex IPv6
-@itemx -4
+@item -4
 @itemx --inet4-only
 @itemx -6
 @itemx --inet6-only
@@ -2106,32 +2106,32 @@
 
 
 @table @asis
-@item 0
+@item .0
 No problems occurred.
 
-@item 1
+@item .1
 Generic error code.
 
-@item 2
+@item .2
 Parse error---for instance, when parsing command-line options, the
 @samp{.wgetrc} or @samp{.netrc}...
 
-@item 3
+@item .3
 File I/O error.
 
-@item 4
+@item .4
 Network failure.
 
-@item 5
+@item .5
 SSL verification failure.
 
-@item 6
+@item .6
 Username/password authentication failure.
 
-@item 7
+@item .7
 Protocol errors.
 
-@item 8
+@item .8
 Server issued an error response.
 @end table
 
@@ -3094,7 +3094,7 @@
 Change setting of passive @sc{ftp}, equivalent to the
 @samp{--passive-ftp} option.
 
-@itemx password = @var{string}
+@item password = @var{string}
 Specify password @var{string} for both @sc{ftp} and @sc{http} file retrieval. 
 This command can be overridden using the @samp{ftp_password} and 
 @samp{http_password} command for @sc{ftp} and @sc{http} respectively.
@@ -3605,7 +3605,7 @@
 may be specified from within Wget itself.
 
 @table @samp
-@itemx --no-proxy
+@item --no-proxy
 @itemx proxy = on/off
 This option and the corresponding command may be used to suppress the
 use of proxy, even if the appropriate environment variables are set.
```


----------



## J65nko (Aug 25, 2013)

A similar error has been discussed in https://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=41478


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 25, 2013)

J65nko said:
			
		

> A similar error has been discussed in https://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=41478



Yes, probably the OP has opened a new thread because it's a different port.


----------

